# BMW,NA Offering Free Pixel Replacement Parts



## jcarlosfox (May 18, 2003)

Hello, I'm a regular on another forum. I have arranged for BMW, NA to acknoweldge a long standing problem with the PIXEL DISPLAY failure common to most BMW models produced in the last 10 years.

If your PIXELS have failed in the dash, radio, heating\AC, or other component, you need to contact BMW, NA at 201 573-2188, and speak to Chuck Winik; or send an e-mail to:

[email protected]

If you have yet to experience pixel failure, you likely will. Download the following file and save the document for future use. It is a letter from BMW indicating they are treating pixel failure on a "case-by-case" basis. If BMW refuses to give you free replacement parts (you pay only the labor - about 1 hour) then I want to hear from you at: [email protected]

Link to BMW, NA Letter:

http://www.clineandfox.com/smallbmwletter.pdf

JCFox

__________________


----------



## JEM (May 3, 2003)

I've gotten the "please provide us with VIN etc." note from Leonora, responded to that, and am currently waiting to hear back from BMWNA.


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

Great information...thanks for sharing! :typing:

JEM...keep us updated on your progress. 

Chris


----------



## JEM (May 3, 2003)

Response from BMWNA - they'll provide the parts if I pay for labor, which seems consistent with what others are hearing. 

The M5 is in at Peter Pan right now for Inspection II and a pile of other fix-its, when I go pick it up tomorrow I'll talk to Darren over there about doing the panel on the 540i.


----------



## arelan (May 27, 2003)

*I contacted BMW NA*

I contacted BMW NA and they agreed to pay for 50% of the parts only. I mentioned that others were getting 100% of the parts and only paying for labor. They commented that since I was a new owner and the car was out of warranty, that was the best they could offer. Anyone else with this experience?


----------



## jcarlosfox (May 18, 2003)

*50% for parts is not good enough*

You would be the FIRST person to accept 50% of the cost of parts. Ask to speak with a manager, or a superior.

If they still only give you 50%, write me an e-mail directly at:

[email protected]


----------



## arelan (May 27, 2003)

*Thanks for the help....*

I discussed the matter again, and they agree to pay for 100% of the parts for the repair. Thanks for your help.

Anurag Relan


----------



## SoonerE39 (Oct 10, 2002)

Wow. thanks for the infor. My pixels are still OK but I wondered how to go about the fix when they do go out.:thumbup:


----------



## jcarlosfox (May 18, 2003)

See.....I was SURE you would not be the first to accept the 50/50 offer.

Please spread the word to all bmw owners that this fix is available.

BMW won't do a recall on this - so, it has to be by word of mouth.


----------

